# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  [Kính Mời Tham Gia Gian Hàng] Triển Lãm Công Nghiệp Và Sản Xuất Việt Nam – VIMF 2020

## Huyen Tran

Kính gửi: Quý Tập Đoàn, Công Ty, Đơn Vị, Cá Nhân!
Lời đầu tiên, OMG xin gửi đến anh/ chị lời chào trân trọng nhất,

Ban Tổ Chức trân trọng kính mời công ty anh/chị tham gia gian hàng trưng bày tại Triển Lãm Công Nghiệp & Sản Xuất Việt Nam 2020 
[ Vietnam Industrial & Manufacturing Fair – VIMF] kết hợp với Triển Lãm Tự Động Hóa Công Nghiệp 2020 và Triển Lãm In 3D 2020

THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐỊA ĐIỂM
I. MIỀN BẮC: Cung văn hóa lao động Việt Tiệp,Hải Phòng, Việt Nam
THỜI GIAN: 23-25/09/2020 ( Thứ Tư, Năm, Sáu)

II. MIỀN NAM: Trung Tâm Hội Nghị Golden Palace, Đồng Nai, Việt Nam
THỜI GIAN: 18-20/11/2020 ( Thứ Tư, Năm, Sáu)

Sau nhiều năm tổ chức thành công tại các tỉnh, thành phố, VIMF được gây dựng và trở thành thương hiệu uy tín bằng những triển lãm chất lượng, cầu nối hữu hiệu, điểm đến lý tưởng để các nhà sản xuất chế tạo, nhà cung cấp, thương mại trong nước và ngoài nước giới thiệu, quảng bá những sản phẩm, công nghệ mới, gặp gỡ & tiếp xúc trực tiếp khách hàng, tìm kiếm đại lý & nhà phân phối, phát triển và mở rộng thị trường, thiết lập định hướng kinh doanh trong tương lai.

VIMF là triển lãm quốc tế chuyên ngành công nghiệp ở Việt Nam và khu vực Đông Nam Á, quy tụ hơn 250 gian hàng đến từ nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới và Việt Nam cập nhật nhiều máy móc, sản phẩm, công nghệ tiên tiến nhất cho đến thời điểm hiện tại.

Năm 2020, VIMF tổ chức tại Đồng Nai và Hải Phòng với diện mạo và quy mô lớn hơn, diện tích trưng bày trên 6.000 m2 trong 3 ngày. Khách hàng tham quan hướng đến là các khu công nghiệp, nhà máy, doanh nghiệp sản xuất & chế tạo, nhà thầu, dự án, hệ thống tích hợp, nhóm giải pháp trên địa bàn miền Nam gồm Đồng Nai, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Bình Dương, Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu, Tây Ninh,…và miền Bắc gồm Hải Phòng, Hà Nội, Bắc Giang, Bắc Ninh, Hải Dương, Hưng Yên,…. Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm tổ chức triển lãm, BTC chắc chắn sẽ mang lại một kỳ triển lãm chất lượng, hiệu quả cho các nhà triển lãm và khách tham quan có mặt tại triển lãm.

THÔNG TIN TRIỂN LÃM
VIMF 2020 tích hợp chuỗi các sự kiện liên quan đến các lĩnh vực:
Sản xuất, Chế Tạo Máy Móc, Công Cụ, Thiết Bị Công Nghiệp.
Tự Động Hóa (TĐH) Công Nghiệp, TĐH Nhà Máy, TĐH Quá Trình, Tích Hợp Hệ Thống.
Gia Công Cơ Khí, Công Nghiệp Phụ Trợ
Máy Móc Thiết Bị Ngành Nhựa & Bao Bì
Điện, Năng Lượng
Rô Bốt và Ứng Dụng Trong Công Nghiệp
In và Thiết Kế 3D
Diễn ra đồng thời với Triển Lãm còn có chương trình Kết Nối Doanh Nghiêp( Busines Matching), Hội Thảo Chuyên Đề ( Technical Seminar), Trình Diễn Công Nghệ ( Live Demo), Trình Diễn Rô Bốt( Robotic Performances) và các hoat động xúc tiến thương mại liên quan khác

THÔNG TIN HỘI THẢO
Hội thảo về kết nối trong sản xuất: Cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4( Industry 4.0), IOT( Internet Of Thing) và Sản xuất thông minh (Smart Manufacturing)
Hội thảo về Công nghệ In và Thiết kế 3D: Ứng Dụng Công Nghệ In trong sản xuất, chế biến và đời sống
Hội thảo chuyên đề Robot và ứng dụng trong đời sống & sản xuất

CỤM GIAN HÀNG CÁC NHÀ SẢN XUẤT:Đăc biệt năm nay, Triển lãm sẽ dành một khu vực gian hàng riêng biệt cho các nhà máy, nhà sản xuất lớn trên địa bàn tỉnh Đồng Nai và Hải Phòng để các nhà triển lãm và khách tham quan có cơ hội tiếp xúc trực tiếp, hiểu rõ hơn nhu cầu của các nhà sản xuất để đề ra những phương án kinh doanh phù hợp với thực tế bên mua.


Quý Công ty và Doanh Nghiệp có nhu cầu tham gia Triển lãm VIMF 2020, xin vui lòng đăng kí tại link sau: 
http://vietnamindustrialfiesta.com/o...age-vimf-2020/

Hoặc liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi: Mrs. Vicky Vo
Email: vicky@vietnamindustrialfiesta.com
SĐT: 0906472029

Ban Tổ Chức: Công Ty TNHH Tổ Chức Sự Kiện OMG
028 66861210/20
Website: www.vietnamindustrialfiesta.com – www.omg-expo.com
Xin chân thành cám ơn.
T/M BAN TỔ CHỨC

----------

